# NCM-SEP Medical Technician Selections?



## BadgerTrapper (16 Aug 2012)

Hey everybody! I was wondering if anyone knew whether NCM-SEP Med Tech selections were still underway? I called the CFRC a couple weeks back and all they could tell me was that selections were underway, at this stage of the game I believe I probably missed the selections. I just wanted to possibly hear from you guys as to whether they're still underway or not, I'll inevitably end up calling the RC tomorrow. Just wanted to hear from you guys, I also tried a forum search but couldn't find anything for "NCM SEP Med Tech Selections" Thanks for any help you guys and gals may offer! - Badger  



EDIT: Aside from this thread, http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/106945/post-0.html#new I couldn't find anything relevant.


----------



## curious george (16 Aug 2012)

What does "SEP" mean?  I tried to do a search and didn't see it.  Good luck, btw.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> What does "SEP" mean?



Subsidised Education Plan ( SEP )
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/NCM-SEP_all_en.pdf


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Aug 2012)

Just figured I'd give an update for anyone in the same situation as me, the selections are finished. I wasn't selected though my name remains in the applicant list to possibly get drawn at a later date? He also suggested a switch to Unskilled Med Tech however if I was to switch at this moment; all the waiting would be for nothing. My best bet is probably go ahead with the Academy, get my PCP and if they call with the offer, great! If they don't, I'll just apply as an already skilled candidate. - Badger


----------



## BadgerTrapper (22 Aug 2012)

I don't like to double post, none the less in my own thread. Just a heads up to everyone else though, I received my Job Offer today for Medical Technician NCM-SEP. I enroll and swear in on Wednesday, pretty ecstatic right now. Guess I find out on Wednesday what comes next in my new chapter of life  Thanks to everyone on here for the help that they provided, I probably couldn't have done it without the mentorship of you members here on Milnet. Thanks a lot! - Badger


----------



## IronSpike (22 Aug 2012)

Congrats! I'm waiting for my job offer also. I'm already PCP qualified so hopefully I get a call soon! I'm sure we'll bump into each other somewhere along the way.


----------



## curious george (22 Aug 2012)

Congratulations!  Greatnews!


----------



## Weezer23 (23 Aug 2012)

Badgertrapper, did you get your job offer through e-mail or the CFRC called you? I know for a fact that I had been selected but didn't get a letter of offer yesterday   ???


----------



## BadgerTrapper (23 Aug 2012)

The CFRC called and told me the offer came across their desk, you know for sure? Didn't think they'd inform an applicant prior to the Call or Email?


----------



## Weezer23 (23 Aug 2012)

Yes I know.for sure it's my file broker who told me. The again..my case is slighlty different..i'm transferring PRes to RegF...
Maybe something great will come today :nod: BTW welcome in the forces!! I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Devo3733 (30 Aug 2012)

Congratulations!  Still waiting to hear on my PLAR to see if I can get in skilled (Alberta EMT), here's hoping, all the testing and interviews are done, just waiting on the durned review.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (30 Aug 2012)

Thanks, Devo! Much appreciated, best of luck to you! One of the many things I learned in the process, Patience. All about the patience, but the reward is just so satisfying and amazing. A lot of pride comes with it as well, from pretty well all aspects of life. That's my experience with it at least, keep in touch!


----------



## Devo3733 (31 Aug 2012)

Oh yes indeed, patience patience patience.  Mine is somewhat of a long and convoluted application story of bouncing between reg. and reserve, filling out several application packages (think I've been through 3 revisions of the paperwork so far) and about 3.5 years of convincing family and girlfriend turned wife that it's a good thing.  Certainly is exciting when you finally have all the paperwork finished and it's just a waiting game.
I imagine I'll see you around at some point, medicine is a small world, especially so in the military!


----------

